# Punk Houses for Touring Bands



## Mike28469 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey guys,

My band is going on tour from IN-OH-PA-DE-NY-NH the last week of March, and I'm looking for some friendly places to offer a place to play for a couple people and stay the night. It'd be weeknight shows.

Also, if anyone ever needs a place to crash and/or wants a place to play just west of Indianapolis (45 minutes on I-70), I'm in Greencastle, IN, and can throw you some help.

If anyone knows of anywhere, let me know; thanks!


----------

